# Buffing scratches?



## spnemo (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a couple of acrylic pens and a pen with a CA finish that have become scratched with use. Are there any products that I can use to buff out these very small scratches without taking the pens apart?


----------



## Skye (Aug 31, 2010)

Question #1: Do you have a buffing wheel?


----------



## Lenny (Aug 31, 2010)

spnemo said:


> I have a couple of acrylic pens and a pen with a CA finish that have become scratched with use. Are there any products that I can use to buff out these very small scratches with taking the pens apart?


 

I'm assuming you meant "without" taking the pens apart ...? 

I have wondered this myself.... I think you would run the risk that the buffing would remove the plating quite quickly. 

A better approach would probably be to knock the pen apart and buff, then re-assemble. 

However, if someone has another way to do it, I too would love to hear about it.


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 31, 2010)

You can use a buffing wheel if you wrap the clip, tip, and other plated metal parts with masking tape to keep from buffing the plating off of them.


----------



## spnemo (Sep 1, 2010)

Russ,

Wont the tape be stripped off by the wheel?  Would blue painter's tape work?


----------



## lorbay (Sep 1, 2010)

spnemo said:


> Russ,
> 
> Wont the tape be stripped off by the wheel? Would blue painter's tape work?


  Not unless you are using 120 g
I have used this way before with no problems.

Lin.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't buff the tape.

I take off the clip and finial (they come off easily, some even unscrew).  The rest of the pen can be buffed without hitting the components, much.


----------



## spnemo (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool!  I'll give it a try.


----------

